

Happiness, Attention, and Freedom - mindblink
http://blog.drbu.org/?p=1333

======
fexl
While it's true that "[some] identify freedom with license, the freedom to act
on impulse", I never have. I simply define freedom as the absence of force or
its immediate threat. That's always a good place to start, but as the author
rightly observes, it takes discipline to use freedom effectively.

~~~
mindblink
Hey, fexl. I'm the author of the post. Thanks for the comment. Yeah, your
comments reminds me of one of my Humanities Professors' assertions --that
Western Philosophy for the past 500 years has been a dialogue and refinement
of the definition of freedom.

